# Murray Carter at Phoenix Knife House



## cheezit

I noticed this just sprung up on another board and boy I wish I could go!

http://blogs.phoenixnewtimes.com/bella/2013/09/murray_carter_17th_generation.php

Anyone in Phoenix able to attend and give us a rundown??


----------



## CrisAnderson27

I can go. I'll see about summarizing things here after.


----------



## Lefty

Murray's the man. I'm jealous.


----------



## CrisAnderson27

Lefty said:


> Murray's the man. I'm jealous.



I've got some things I'd like to have him take a look at anyway lol.


----------



## cheezit

Super jealous! Thanks for offering to give a summary!

(and you said pictures, too, right?  )


----------



## CrisAnderson27

cheezit said:


> Super jealous! Thanks for offering to give a summary!
> 
> (and you said pictures, too, right?  )



Lol, I'll see what I can do .


----------



## Don Nguyen

I'm thinking about ditching class that day and driving up.


----------



## Lefty

That's the spirit!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I bet the place is going to be a mad house. I can just see Murray now, in all his gloat and glory, talking about his passion. I suspect there will a fairly deep level of discussion, given it at a knife shop. Hope someone on the forum goes and reports back.


----------



## Lefty

The thing with Murray is, while some see him as arrogant, I see him as realistic and confident. He's short and to the point, and very "military" in how he converses with others. He will tell you everything you need to know about a product, or a technique, ask questions that have answers that lead back to his topic, and continue talking directly about that specific thing. He's a teacher, of sorts, a businessman, and most importantly to him on a professional level - a knifemaker. While he might remind you of how difficult or exact something he does really is, he does so partly to make you appreciate his craft and product. I'm cool with it.

While I'm slightly biased, perhaps, I will say this: he sent me a nice email last month congratulating me on getting through a year in this "business", and for starting up my saya (and other stuff) "brand". We've discussed Devin Thomas' knives, among other things, and he basically had to say that Devin is a class-act with beautiful skills. Not that I was fishing, but I honestly don't think a negative thought crossed his mind when it came to DT's work. He notices what others are doing and uses it as even more reason to keep making knives that flat out perform. In Murray's mind, as long as he makes a great product, people will keep buying them. If you ask me, he's right on the money with that one.

Unlike with Pierre, I've never sworn or talked about how the Leafs are going to kick the Habs' asses this year (sorry, Pierre). He's not a friend (though it wouldn't be a bad thing to call him one), like Pierre is, but I still respect the crap out of him.


----------



## Don Nguyen

Lefty said:


> The thing with Murray is, while some see him as arrogant, I see him as realistic and confident. He's short and to the point, and very "military" in how he converses with others. He will tell you everything you need to know about a product, or a technique, ask questions that have answers that lead back to his topic, and continue talking directly about that specific thing. He's a teacher, of sorts, a businessman, and most importantly to him on a professional level - a knifemaker. While he might remind you of how difficult or exact something he does really is, he does so partly to make you appreciate his craft and product. I'm cool with it.



That's exactly what I was thinking. He _might_ even be arrogant, but if so, I'd say it's a good trait. The world needs people who can shake up the box.

He told me to bring some of my work if I can make it, but as it stands now I'm not sure that I can go. It's only a 90 minute event that would take a 4 hour drive at least, while not showing to the longest school day of the week. I don't even have any finished pieces on me =/

But.... but.... hard to decide...


----------



## Lefty

I drove to the States to get Cookie Crisp one time. I thought I knew you...


----------



## CrisAnderson27

Lefty said:


> I drove to the States to get Cookie Crisp one time. I thought I knew you...



I drove to Disneyland to get a newspaper once. Well, and to be able to brag to all the girls in my HS that I did it, of course .


----------



## sachem allison

I drove 400 miles to work once, got shot in head, spent 9 hours in the er, received 16 staples to the scalp and then went straight to work to do compaction testing on 20 homes and drove 400 miles back.


----------



## sachem allison

oh, yea and there was this one time I had a stroke and fell onto the train platform after which four NYPD officers kicked me out of the way and refused to help me. I finally made it to the hospital were the doctor informed me that I was having a severe case of vertigo and that there was nothing wrong with me. After, I yelled at him and told him he was an idiot I collapsed on the table and died for 4 minutes. When I woke up , I went home to find that my house had been robbed and all my knives were stolen and my computer and I still went to work the same morning because, somebody had to work brunch. I'm disappointed in you Don.


----------



## GlassEye

sachem allison said:


> I drove 400 miles to work once, got shot in head, spent 9 hours in the er, received 16 staples to the scalp and then went straight to work to do compaction testing on 20 homes and drove 400 miles back.



:Ooooh:


----------



## Don Nguyen

Bah, you guys! I knew you all would push me 

Son, those are crazy stories!


----------



## sachem allison

not stories, my life.lol


----------



## Don Nguyen

sachem allison said:


> not stories, my life.lol



Just goes to show your life could be a very captivating book


----------



## CrisAnderson27

Don Nguyen said:


> Bah, you guys! I knew you all would push me
> 
> Son, those are crazy stories!



See ya there buddy =p.


----------



## Asteger

If I might hop in, Murray strikes me as, basically, just an honest guy. He knows what he knows and will impart his knowledge, which must be extensive considering how focused he's been in his life. He doesn't always have the right polish about how he presents himself, granted, and can come off as a bit of a square but who cares. 



Lefty said:


> ...He's short and to the point, and very "military" in how he converses with others...



I think that about hits it, partly just because of the way he speaks. Plus, I've seen the odd photo where he's hammering a blade with a sidearm on his belt. Not sure if that's what his mentor over in Kyushu envisioned when naming him a '16th generation Yoshimoto bladesmith' but so be it!


----------



## cheezit

I saw him open-carrying at the Western Blacksmithing Conference, Murray was hand forging a knife with Bill Burke. I don't see why it's a bad representation of his legacy. I remember reading that Murray was one of the few Caucasians to have a gun license in Japan, too. How about this one:







:lol2:


----------



## CrisAnderson27

I don't find the open carry thing that odd at all. But then again, it's pretty common in Arizona. We don't even need a concealed carry license anymore.


----------



## cookinstuff

I think Murray is a great guy, he was the first custom maker I looked into. As a Canadian east coaster myself, there wasn't exactly somebody like him making knives, now is slightly different, with another Canadian east coaster on this forum cranking out sexy customs. I must say my Rodrigue's and Carter's are a great source of pride in my kit, nothing against any of the American or Japanese customs in my kit, it's just we Canadians stick together.

At the same time, I have seen Murray catch a certain amount of flack for his drive to learn to fly and race motorcycles, but he clearly is an adrenaline junky and very interested in all things military. I personally wish I had both, the free time and the money to do some of the things I have seen him starting to do, and for people to laugh and or take personal shots at what somebody wants to do with their money or free time is beyond me. Some people have alot stranger hobbies than racing motorcycles and flying helicopters. He makes great knives, buy one!


----------



## cookinstuff

btw those pictures are hilarious :lol2:


----------



## CrisAnderson27

What a unique and enjoyable experience!! We just left dinner with Murray...I'll post up pictures etc later.


----------



## cheezit

Dinner? How did that one happen?


----------



## CrisAnderson27

We met Murray before the seminar...went over our knives, and overall had a really great discussion. After the seminar Don, Murray, myself, and Eytan (the owner of Phoenix Knife House) walked across the street to a restuarant for dinner. All in all it was an incredibly enjoyable evening .


----------



## CrisAnderson27

I got a number of pictures...but in the end they're all pretty much the same. The seminar covered his history growing up...why and when he went to Japan, and how his apprenticeship was conducted...a bit on his business theory, and then his steps for sharpening (the same as on his YouTube videos). He passed around the knife through various stages, and the differences were readily apparent. Oddly enough, before he started the knife easily cut paper...but he didn't feel it was sharp enough.

Anyhow, here's a few pictures:





That's Don's prototype gyuto on the counter behind him in the saya .





I thought this one was great. It's semi blurry...but he's using the three finger sharpness test with his eyes closed lol.





After the sharpening demo. The little Hispanic gentleman was fascinated lol.

Overall, I didn't come away with much in regards to sharpening methods (though Murray did give me the stones he used lol). As I said...what he demonstrated is clearly shown his YouTube videos. I did come away with a much better comprehension of 'sharpness' in terms of utility, and I'm inordinately proud to say my edges hold up to the measure of the edge he created (at least the one he passed around lol). I learned that 'sticky' sharp...which is what I was making, is what I should be making lol.

I do want to say, that the other thing I came away with was a new respect for the man (personally) that wasn't really there prior to meeting him. I respected his work, and his business sense....but as a person he left me sort of, eh...whatever. In person however he's completely different. We discussed my knives, and whether I intended to make a business of them. We also talked about my kids, my relationship with their mother, whether we were getting back together, and how he'd love to have us up to Oregon to spend some time flying, shooting, and driving fast cars lol.

Oh, and making knives .

All in all a very enjoyable way to spend a Monday afternoon/evening!


----------



## Lefty

Sounds pretty awesome! 

One question. You do or do not respect him more as a person now? Sounds like he was pretty damn cool, in my books.


----------



## CrisAnderson27

Lefty said:


> Sounds pretty awesome!
> 
> One question. You do or do not respect him more as a person now? Sounds like he was pretty damn cool, in my books.



Absolutely do! There wasn't a lack of respect before...just that his online persona leaves people a little cool I guess. In person you can see that a little, but you can also see a guy who is passionate about the things he does, and willing to share and help others who are passionate about the same things. Even things like his sense of humor come across better in person because they don't come across as planned or scripted like they do online.

Altogether he really is what I'd consider to be a great guy. If I lived in Oregon I think we'd actually become fast friends.


----------



## Don Nguyen

I blame Son for making me have to catch up on school work.



Worth it.


----------



## Don Nguyen

I should've really had pictures taken, but I completely forgot about that.

I've always been a fan of Murray. He may be pretty radical, but he was one of my first big influences that got me into this hobby. He's got so much knowledge to offer, in more aspects than just making a knife. I respect his business model, because I always dream about the production mindset also. He's a great businessman, which is what I'm learning and improving on.

His personality is just like what you see in the videos, but he's very approachable; easy to talk to, not intimidating at all. Overall it was a great experience to meet him as well as meet Cris in person.


----------



## Gravy Power

Don Nguyen said:


> I should've really had pictures taken, but I completely forgot about that.
> 
> I've always been a fan of Murray. He may be pretty radical, but he was one of my first big influences that got me into this hobby. He's got so much knowledge to offer, in more aspects than just making a knife. I respect his business model, because I always dream about the production mindset also. He's a great businessman, which is what I'm learning and improving on.
> 
> His personality is just like what you see in the videos, but he's very approachable; easy to talk to, not intimidating at all. Overall it was a great experience to meet him as well as meet Cris in person.



So I'm curious, are you guys particular about your food as those of us that use your tools are? Where did you eat?


----------



## CrisAnderson27

Gravy Power said:


> So I'm curious, are you guys particular about your food as those of us that use your tools are? Where did you eat?



Neither of us can remember the name of the place lol! I thought it was the German Sausage Company, but it turns out is was a little restaurant in the same building. It's directly across the street from Phoenix Knife House. Pretty good mahi mahi taco's though, and the spinach dip was delicious as well.


----------



## Don Nguyen

Man, it _was_ OSHO Brewery! Just looked it up, right next door to German Sausage Company. Their food was a little pricey for what it was, but it was a bar. The burger was actually pretty good; well balanced and everything.

I'd say that I am fairly particular about my food, but I may not be the most informed person of that sort of thing.


----------



## CrisAnderson27

Don Nguyen said:


> Man, it _was_ OSHO Brewery! Just looked it up, right next door to German Sausage Company. Their food was a little pricey for what it was, but it was a bar. The burger was actually pretty good; well balanced and everything.
> 
> I'd say that I am fairly particular about my food, but I may not be the most informed person of that sort of thing.



That's right! I know the Orange Blossom beer was pretty great lol.


----------



## JohnnyChance

CrisAnderson27 said:


> Neither of us can remember the name of the place lol! I thought it was the German Sausage Company, but it turns out is was a little restaurant in the same building. It's directly across the street from Phoenix Knife House. Pretty good mahi mahi taco's though, and the spinach dip was delicious as well.





Don Nguyen said:


> Man, it _was_ OSHO Brewery! Just looked it up, right next door to German Sausage Company.



I was gonna say...if you had mahi-mahi fish tacos...you weren't at the German Sausage Company.


----------



## Lefty

Sounds like you guys had a pretty amazing experience. When I was 8 or 9 years old, I met Joe Carter. I was so in awe that by the time I regained the ability to close my mouth and blink again, I realized I had what was once ice cream and was now sugary sweet cream in a soggy cone running down my arm and dripping off my elbow. I'm picturing Don like this (because he's younger).


----------



## Don Nguyen

Sounds about right :lol2:


----------



## Asteger

Sounds like a great meet up. Congrats to those where were there.


----------



## cookinstuff

Sounds like a great time. Damn lefty, you met Joe Carter, I'm jealous haha, alltime best childhood sports moment right there!


----------



## Lefty

Yup! I met him shortly after their first World Series Title. I can't help but think our chance encounter outside of the ROM might have given him extra power in the 93 Series....

Also, Murray told me that he appreciated the sincere level if interest at the gathering in Phoenix. Nice job, guys!


----------

